# Z. Glasur vs AF Spirit which to choose?



## Tasaq (Apr 16, 2011)

As in the title. I'm searching for na premium wax with a god price/quality. After reading many topics in the wax section I decided to make up my decision and choose from those 2 waxe's above cause they're are in a very similar price range.
I know that the best option would be to buy both of them but at this moment i can afford only one of the.
Thanks for all advices.


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Get the Spirit, you won't be dissapointed. Amazing beading and blazing fast sheeting!


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

You wouldn't be dissappointed with either, personally I'd go the Glasur


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I Have both, Glasur has beater sheeting/beading but not by much at all. Both give stunning finishes too.

Couldnt pick one tho, buy them both like i did


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Glasur for me! Zymol just has more of a boutique/special feel for me over AF


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Personally I'd go for Glasur :thumb:


----------



## Tasaq (Apr 16, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> I Have both, Glasur has beater sheeting/beading but not by much at all. Both give stunning finishes too.
> 
> Couldnt pick one tho, buy them both like i did


Yep. I think It's gonna happen but I don't know when because now I can buy only one of them.
After all those post I see that many people like me had te same problem what to choose.

I know that this is going to be a question to another topic but hope you answer me:
if I buy for example Glasur do I really have to use HDC? Does it really matter that I prepare the car with a dedicated cleaner? What if I use Rejuvenate under Glasur. Will it matter?


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

HDC is excellent prep for Glasur, but if you already have Rejuvenate or something similar then use what you have first if budget is tight.


----------



## Tasaq (Apr 16, 2011)

At this moment I don't have both Rejuvenate and HDC but it's also on the list (one of them) and wanted to know if it's really so important to keep this rule. At this moment I've got only SRP which is AIO and for a natural wax I wanted to buy sth new.

I'm impressed with the Rejuvenate results but the HDC is also a good option.
The more i read and think about it the more i don't know what to choose:/


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Bierz Spirita


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

SRP will work fine under any wax, HD cleanse isn't overly good imo


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> SRP will work fine under any wax, HD cleanse isn't overly good imo


Hi kev, did you find any benefit using the hd cleaner, than srp....

Whats the pros and cons of this porduct, would be keen to know please.


----------



## Tasaq (Apr 16, 2011)

evotuning said:


> Bierz Spirita


Chciałem Tobie napisać PW w tej sprawie na KA, ale zrezygnowałem


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Really hard to split those two to be honest, have both and there is literally nothing in it apart from the promised durability of spirit which may swing the descision for some, as for hd cleanse its very good, but a bit tricky to use but i was plenty happy enough with it when i used it prior to application of glasur earlier on this year


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Glasur is superb, but the formula has been around for years, where as Spirit is a very recent product. I guess the Zymol 'feels' a touch more boutique, but I prefer the finish of Spirit (bit more bling, like Zymol Concours) and can't separate them on durability.

Spirit for me.


----------



## Tasaq (Apr 16, 2011)

> the formula has been around for years,





> more boutique





> finish of Spirit , more bling


I'm aware of those arguments in favor of Z. The problem is I like to go my own personal path, although old and checked product are still good. 
That's why it's more likely that the new wax is going to be the AF.:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Tasaq said:


> I'm aware of those arguments in favor of Z. The problem is I like to go my own personal path, although old and checked product are still good.
> That's why it's more likely that the new wax is going to be the AF.:thumb:


af won't dissapoint:thumb:


----------



## Tasaq (Apr 16, 2011)

Hope so But I don't know if I hold up without testing it. Thanks a lot for all who took part in this discussion. Hope it's going to be useful for other users.
I'm gonna up the topic when i buy the wax and test it


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Spirit for me something new to try and looks like is cheaper to get AF in Poland 

Pozdro


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Interesting!

At the moment my plan is Glasur with Rejuvenate, but what about using Blackfire Glass Enhancing polish instead of the the Rejuvenate? Any thoughts anyone?

Oh, and I can't resist practising Polish: (-;

Ciekawe!

W tej chwili mój plan jest Glasur z odprężyć, ale co z pomocą Blackfire Szkło Wzmocnienie polskiego zamiast odprężyć? Wszelkie myśli ktoś?

Ale to ja jestem pewny, że domyślał się, że szkocki facet, który nigdy nie miał przyjemność odwiedzić Polska jest mało prawdopodobne, że takie dobra znajomość języka polskiego - I musi być oszustwo!?

W każdym razie, mogę powiedzieć, że poznałem kilka polskich ludzi żyjących tu i jesteś bardzo mile widziani w Szkocji. Sprawi, że podróż do Polska z moim girlfiend jeden dzień, i szukać lśniące samochody!

Andy


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

i'd just go all af personally


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

msb said:


> i'd just go all af personally


Hey msb. Have you seen any reviewing favouring Spirit, or perhaps used both?

I imagine that they give a similar look initially, so beyond that it will be down to beading and durability?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Have both, and they are very similar, spirit is slightly more deeper wet looking, where as glasur is a slightly glassier shine, but in all honesty the differences are very small. Water behaviour is also very similar, very tight beading and amazing sheeting that has to be seen to be believed,Durability saw and easy 2+months from glasur from end of july to around september time,and even when washed the car with megs hyperwash with a good amount of apc in it the glasur still was working very well, spirit i've only applied very recently(3 weeks ish)so tbh its to early to tell but if its as good as its supposed to be it should actually outlast glasur, biggest problem i have is i get bored and apply another later or something else though


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I would argue in favour of Spirit

Very similar in looks but Spirit will outlst Glasur for durability.

Cheaper, more durable, similar looks and easy to use/remove

No brainer really imo


----------



## Tasaq (Apr 16, 2011)

Concours CC said:


> I would argue in favour of Spirit
> 
> Very similar in looks but Spirit will outlst Glasur for durability.
> 
> ...


So I see thah I bought the right product 
Like everytime Santa Wish List was a little bit longer than expected


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

msb said:


> Have both, and they are very similar, spirit is slightly more deeper wet looking, where as glasur is a slightly glassier shine, but in all honesty the differences are very small. Water behaviour is also very similar, very tight beading and amazing sheeting that has to be seen to be believed,Durability saw and easy 2+months from glasur from end of july to around september time,and even when washed the car with megs hyperwash with a good amount of apc in it the glasur still was working very well, spirit i've only applied very recently(3 weeks ish)so tbh its to early to tell but if its as good as its supposed to be it should actually outlast glasur, biggest problem i have is i get bored and apply another later or something else though


Appreciated msb! :thumb:

How many waxes have you tried btw?


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Concours CC said:


> I would argue in favour of Spirit
> 
> Very similar in looks but Spirit will outlst Glasur for durability.
> 
> ...


Any thoughts as to what it is within the Spirit that would make it more durable? Is it a hybrid?


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, how does Raceglaze 55 compare to the above two in terms of beading, look and durability?


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

Concours CC said:


> I would argue in favour of Spirit
> 
> Very similar in looks but Spirit will outlst Glasur for durability.
> 
> ...


how durable is the af spirit ? i only ask as i use glasur twice a year and easily get 6 months out of glasur ,

you also get more in the glasur so pound for pound it`s costs about the same .

people say it looks , beads , sheets similar so no real difference apart from personal preference which same can be said on application ect , personal preference .


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

adlem said:


> Glasur for me! Zymol just has more of a boutique/special feel for me over AF


and not the "flavor of the month" feeling.


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> and not the "flavor of the month" feeling.


lol! :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It's not flavour of the month for me and I would never post a recommendation based on anything but the products performance.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

LitchfieldAndy said:


> Appreciated msb! :thumb:
> 
> How many waxes have you tried btw?


A fair few, the ones with the biggest wow factor have been victoria concours, z glasur, and spirit, the most dissapointing imho were dodo's waxes, tried purple haze, supernatural and sn hybrid, all were average at best,over hyped imo, tend to agree with lee spirit delivers everything glasur does with more durability and cheaper price, only downside is it doesn't quite feel as special(mainly the pot, especially the awkward lid) but seriously i can let that go because of how well it works otherwise:thumb:


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

msb said:


> A fair few, the ones with the biggest wow factor have been victoria concours, z glasur, and spirit, the most dissapointing imho were dodo's waxes, tried purple haze, supernatural and sn hybrid, all were average at best,over hyped imo, tend to agree with lee spirit delivers everything glasur does with more durability and cheaper price, only downside is it doesn't quite feel as special(mainly the pot, especially the awkward lid) but seriously i can let that go because of how well it works otherwise:thumb:


Thanks mate.

There's always a danger when asking perople their views that they will (naturally) say that the best wax/polish/clay etc is the one that they have been using for years! Good to get the views of folk that have tried a few alternatives.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Can only post what i've found using different products, and will report my findings the best i can from experiences doing my own cars(both dark blue) and friends cars, i try and be honest, don't personally buy into bull****ting up average or rubbish products, got lured into that a few times over the last couple of years unfortunately being on here


----------



## Tasaq (Apr 16, 2011)

LitchfieldAndy said:


> There's always a danger when asking perople their views that they will (naturally) say that the best wax/polish/clay etc is the one that they have been using for years! Good to get the views of folk that have tried a few alternatives.


And exactly it was the main reason why I started the topic here. I wanted to get opinion from people who've experience in testing waxes and can say a little bit more about them.
PS I'm happy thah this topic went this way, that there is a substantive discussion:thumb:


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Tasaq said:


> And exactly it was the main reason why I started the topic here. I wanted to get opinion from people who've experience in testing waxes and can say a little bit more about them.
> PS I'm happy thah this topic went this way, that there is a substantive discussion:thumb:


Indeed.


----------



## Tasaq (Apr 16, 2011)

The wax came to me yesterday. First impression: I bought the most ecpensive Colli 476.:lol: The consistence isc very similar to Colli the smell also but you can notice some fruits in the smell( form me tangerines). Can"t wait to put it on the car and sea the results(spring)


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, was going to buy a nice boutique wax, but may as well leave it till when I can actually put it on - ie March or April! (Scotland).

Bought the Prima Amigo now cos i couldn't wait!


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Tasaq said:


> First impression: I bought the most ecpensive Colli 476.:lol:


That might not be the nicest possible association, though I'm sure there is nothing wrong with 476s.
I wouldn't want a £100 wax to remind me of a way cheaper wax. Maybe it's just me...

Please comment and send some pictures after you've used it. :thumb:


----------



## Tasaq (Apr 16, 2011)

I didn't want to show Spirit in a negative way. It's been said a little bit ironic  I know there is nothing wrong with 476. I've got it and find it a good one for winter prep. It's also the only wax I could compare with and their consistency are similar. I don't have to have a wax which has other consistency. The most important is the result.

When I make some tests I'm going to show the results here Because of the weather it's not going to be soon.


----------

